
AI in Health Care: A Report from the National Academy of Medicine - vo2maxer
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2757958
======
vo2maxer
Full report: Artificial Intelligence in Healthcare [https://nam.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AI-in-Health-Care...](https://nam.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AI-in-Health-Care-PREPUB-FINAL.pdf)

